# differences between Limnophila sp. 'Sulawesi' and Limnophila repens 'Mini'



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd like to know what differences exist between Limnophila sp. 'Sulawesi' and Limnophila repens 'Mini'.
I'd like to see some photos of the two species.
Thanks,
Lino.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

I received this plant with name L. sp. 'Sulawesi'.
is this correct?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

The plant you have looks like L. 'Sulawesi'. The leaves of L. 'Sulawesi' are much longer than those of L. repens mini. Also, if I recall correctly, L. 'Sulawesi' has 2 leaves per node and L. repens mini has 3. Sorry, I have no photos though.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi catwat,
thank you.
can you tell me the length of the leaves of two species?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

I've seen L. 'Sulawesi' grow leaves close to 7.5 cm in length. L. repens mini around 2.5-3cm. It varies though depending on conditions of the tank, mainly lighting and hardness.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

maybe another element is that the stem of the L. repens 'Mini' is green,right?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, L. repens mini's stem is green. Isn't the stem of L. 'Sulawesi also green?



linus87 said:


> maybe another element is that the stem of the L. repens 'Mini' is green,right?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Also, L. repens mini grows more straight up and L. 'Sulawesi' grows at a slant.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

yes,in my photos the plant grows under pl lamp but under t5 lamp the leaves are about 4 cm long.
is this possible?



catwat said:


> I've seen L. 'Sulawesi' grow leaves close to 7.5 cm in length. L. repens mini around 2.5-3cm. It varies though depending on conditions of the tank, mainly lighting and hardness.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

under t5 lamp the stem of my L. sp. Sulawesi is purple



catwat said:


> Yes, L. repens mini's stem is green. Isn't the stem of L. 'Sulawesi also green?


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

about L. repens 'Mini': is the underside of leaves green?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, it is possible. I've seen it about 4cm long. Also, you are right, L. 'Sulawesi' does have purple stems under higher light.



linus87 said:


> yes,in my photos the plant grows under pl lamp but under t5 lamp the leaves are about 4 cm long.
> is this possible?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the underside of the leaves stays green and the top has a purple hue.



linus87 said:


> about L. repens 'Mini': is the underside of leaves green?


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is my L. sp. 'Sulawesi' under t5 lamp. The leaves are only 3 cm long


----------

